# coon hunting



## albertwatson (Feb 16, 2012)

looking for club for coonhunting only thanks please pm me or call 912-381-5284 Thanks Albert


----------



## albertwatson (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## jshiver (Apr 11, 2012)

have a coon club in dublin ga if interrsted


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 14, 2012)

We have a small private club here in Richmond  / Burke County that still has openings.
Not sure how long ago your add was placed, but we are looking to fill additional memberships for our Burke
County expansion.

The property is in Waynesboro.

This tract is wooded (about 60% planted pines & 40% hardwoods) with creek. 

No electricity or club house on property. (pack in & out)

Bring in your own stands and get set up ASAP.
Get in on the ground floor. (WE ARE FILLING FAST !!!!)

We will have a max of 7 members. ON THIS BURKE COUNTY tract.

Memberships = $575.yr  Burke County property only...(first come first serve)

Check us out at...

smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com

"FULL" Membership cost on web site has been reduced for this yr.(2012 / 2013)

If interested call...(706) 680-6401 between 12pm and 9pm
leave name and number and I will return all calls ASAP.

SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE.

still filling spots.

Our Richmond County properties have 2 openings available as well. $ 750. yr

$900. yr to hunt Northern Zone (Richmond County)
& Southern Zone (Burke County)

We will only fill 2 of the both zone spots.


----------

